
Ask HN: Why some people don't read books? - waqasaday
I think a large part of the world don&#x27;t read books because they haven&#x27;t met someone successful who reads lot of books.
======
WheelsAtLarge
I think time constraints is one reason. Most books take multiple hours to read
and it takes a while to find out if it's a book you like.

The bottom line is that most people read books for entertainment. I argue that
fiction, self-help and nonfiction books are all entertainment. Unless the
content is put into practice. The time to read 1 book is about 4+ movies. If
your time is limited what do you choose. Additionally movies can be enjoyed
with multiple people. These days you can find many ways to entertain yourself.
Books are just one of many possibilities.

Yes, I know you can learn a lot by reading but it's only helpful if it's put
into practice. Also, people forget, I hear of people that read 100's of book a
year but I challenge most to recite a summary of what they've read. I bet most
people will fail. Therefore that's why I say that most book reading is for
entertainment.

